# The busy season...



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Best wishes to all of you who work hard all year and work even harder during the busy season. Thanks to all of you in the service industry the rest of the world gets to enjoy themselves (and spend a lot of money) this holiday season. For you back of the house guys, this bud's for you!

Kuan


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks Kuan.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I wish to second that Kuan. What a nice thought!


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

Yeah, thanks Kuan, and cheers to you too. My busy season is looking a bit daunting at the moment, but we always get through it, don't we? :beer:


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Thanks Kuan, I needed that too. Just got home from a 14 hour non-stop bake-a-thon(2nd day) and it's times like these when I question whether it's worth it.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks Kuan , its nice to here a good word . I would also like to
say a special thanks to all the foodservice poeple who make our biz work during the tough times . I know it is tough to see everyone having a good time , all the time while we provide the hard work to make it happen, but this is our chosen field of endeavor so let us be thankfull for each other my friends . We are a special breed and our pride comes in our knowledge of this . 
Happy holidays my friends .


----------

